# How Do I Lateral From Out Of State



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

I Am A Deputy In California And Am Trying To Find Out Information On Lateraling Out To Mass. If Anyone Can Help Me Out With Info, It Would Be Awsome.
I Tried To Look Up Different Agency Web Pages And Really Couldnt Find Out Anything.
What Is The Process For An Out Of State Cop Relocating To Your State? 
Would I Have To Do Another Academy, Or Just Modified State Training And Law?
Also Is There A Web Page Or Any Way To Find Out Agency Salary?
Thank You


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh GOD!!!
Stay there or try a Northwest POST state. Massachusetts is a civil-circus-cesspool. You're more likely to get a VA Or DOD police job before any town hires ya!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

"Lateral" is a term used specifically as a transfer from one civil service department to another civil service department. It doesn't apply to out of state officers; you still have to go through the hiring process for whatever department you're interested in.

That being said, there is a process to exempt out of state officers from attending the whole police academy over again, provided you get hired via the usual route;

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...alcontent&f=mptc_exemption_process&csid=Eeops


----------

